# What do you think?



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

I placed a bid for this at

0"-2" $300
2.01"-4" $425
4.01"-6" $575
6.01"-8" $650
8.01"-10" $750
10.01"-12" $975
12+ Up for discussion

Like most I bid high becuase this guy likes/loves to negociate. But now he is not even interested:realmad:...Was I that high?? The snow can only be piled in a few tricky places due to newly planted trees which dont allow for stacking. What you would guys have bid...I am in VA. I also dont work for peanuts...i would rather sit an watch some low baller take all day when his plow breaks.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

what are you using to plow it? You truck or your skid?

I would say your a little high, not too much though so i wouldnt be too concerend. If he tries to start negotiating, i would maybe tell him that instead of dropping your prices switch it to $300 for up to 3.99" 425 4-7.99 and 550 8-11.99 anything over 12" is hourly. Personally I dont really like breaking it down into 2" groups, most of the time you will be pretty close to the same time in a 1-4" storm maybe 15mins +/-.

Your still making a fair wage, from the looks of the picture with a skid and a pusher or plow youd probably be in and out of those lots in 1 hr or so probably about 1.5 if your using a bucket instead and thats for up to about 4" up to about 8" your probably around 2 hours or so.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the relpy. Hopefully he will email back but if not o well. I was going to throw a truck on it if only 2 in but if I have to stack I will put a skid on it because there is so little space to put the snow. they have small tree lining the property and it would crush them.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

seems high for my area. looks like an easy push,but like you said it is not straight forward. maybe throw him the lowest number you were going to take after negotiating and see if he bites.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I see about 1/2 hr of plowing with 2 ins of snow.My area around 5k for the season,salt and stacking extra.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

He said their last guy did it for $107 up to 4 in. I told him there is no way I can match that. I am thinking 100 per hour with a min of 2 hour. On a 1in trigger (to make some $$). What would you charge per hour?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I think the price he had doing it was fair, if just using a truck. You will be in and out of there in 30-45 minutes easily up to 4". See if he'd do 110 up to 4" and then you just use your truck and then if stacking and pushing is required you charge hourly for your loader as needed. Tell him you will push the snow to the back or one side and up and over the curb as best as you can, but as needed you will have to use your loader to make more room. Simple as that. You can dedicate your loader to a bigger site. 

Judging by the looks of it, thats a condo association or something? What about the drives?


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

It is a townhouse association. The drives I don't touch they are the home owners responsibility. Plus they are pavers so I don't want to rip them up.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

like i said Id personally tell him Iwill do it for $110 up to 4inches. Anytime we need to stack the snow or push it back we will do so and it will be billed hourly at this. Its just like a regular site mroe or less. Unless hes demanding you put a machine there or hes demanding that the snow be off the parking lot aftrer each plow that is a fair rate, plus you will end up possibly making more because you can put a minimum on your loader for stacking such as 2 hour minimum or 3 hour minimum or something and make some extra cash.


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

That looks like 1 hr at least to me all day long. With condos and apts, in my experience, you also have to account for people seeing you plow, moving thier car, after they brush the snow off of course, time,time,time, and plowing thier spot out. I would bid it at 1 hr at $90/hr w/o salt. 3x the cost of salt if bidding salt. I would say $200 per 2" and go from there. $300 may be high IMO.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

all the cars are parked in doors or on the drives and theres not even 20 parking stalls that are probably not all filled either. I would never sit and wait at a site for the tenent to brush their car and move it and plow their space for them. We always figure into our HOA prices a second trip during a time when majority of the tenents are gone to do any cleanup we need to do for the stalls and thats it. 3.99" your looking at 30-45 minutes tops, and if you do a cleanup no more than 5 minutes to clean out any stalls that are still snow covered.


----------



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

> I placed a bid for this at
> 
> 0"-2" $300
> 2.01"-4" $425
> ...


0-2 -$290
2-4-$380
4-6-$490
8-10-$600
10-12-$780

That seems right to get the job and still make money


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

I went to 100/hr with a 2hr min and he didn't take it so I assume he got someone for cheaper. thanks for all the input!!


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

This is another quick bid I am working on. It is a high end client of mine. Tell me if this is too high but I was thinking 125 up to 6''.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I need to move, you wouldn't get that kind of money you're asking here. The $107 sounds about right, you'd get $40-50 for the driveway


----------



## hosejockey4506 (Oct 28, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1385757 said:


> I need to move, you wouldn't get that kind of money you're asking here. The $107 sounds about right, you'd get $40-50 for the driveway


i agree your pricing seems to high


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds right on with what i would charge here for that driveway


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

I would use a per push price on something smaller like that..


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

rebert;1393054 said:


> I would use a per push price on something smaller like that..


How much would you do it, per push?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*what's it cost you to do it?*

If you want totake the guesswork out of your bidding process check this out.

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------

